# My new BOSCH dishwasher sucks... help!



## louweed (Mar 10, 2012)

I just installed this mid range Bosch dishwasher:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_353032-39047-SHE3ARF2UC_1z11pl0Z1z140vc__?productId=3384512&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1

Everytime i run a normal or even auto wash this is what it looks like when its fininshed. i've attached pics of the leftover detergent, etc. what i am possibly doing wrong? i dont overfill the compartment. what is going on this is very frustrating esp since i thought Bosch was better than most other brands. :vs_mad:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you blocking the soap dish with a large pot or other utensil?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe your hot water supply line is partially blocked and not delivering enough hot water?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

are you sure you can use powdered detergent in that unit?


----------



## louweed (Mar 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> are you sure you can use powdered detergent in that unit?


idk i just assumed it was ok seeing that the compartment read dishwasher detergent only. i mean i guess i could use liguid/gel but for my needs powder is much cheaper and i dont have nice dishes so i not fancy like that. where would one get an answer to powder vs. liquid?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

louweed said:


> idk i just assumed it was ok seeing that the compartment read dishwasher detergent only. i mean i guess i could use liguid/gel but for my needs powder is much cheaper and i dont have nice dishes so i not fancy like that. * where would one get an answer to powder vs. liquid?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> The owner's manual will tell you what type of detergent to use.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

My Bosch Dishwasher instructions say powder or tablets are acceptable (although when I was looking for dishwashers one salesman did specify to use tablets). But instructions say *one tablespoon* of detergent should be used --- maximum 3 tablespoons if you have extremely dirty load.

Have you been overfilling ?


----------



## louweed (Mar 10, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> louweed said:
> 
> 
> > idk i just assumed it was ok seeing that the compartment read dishwasher detergent only. i mean i guess i could use liguid/gel but for my needs powder is much cheaper and i dont have nice dishes so i not fancy like that. * where would one get an answer to powder vs. liquid?[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

There was a similar post for a Bosch dishwasher not cleaning well. Turned out to be a clogged water line. I'd start there.


----------



## louweed (Mar 10, 2012)

djlandkpl said:


> There was a similar post for a Bosch dishwasher not cleaning well. Turned out to be a clogged water line. I'd start there.


i didnt have any problems with my old 90's GE dishwasher that i replaced with the BOSCH so it seemd to be an appliance issue not a water line issue. But just in case it is the latter how do i check the water line for problems?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

before going crazy looking for problems, put half the powder that you were using in that cup and run a cycle and see what happens...


----------



## frankrad (Jan 28, 2016)

Try running your sink faucet on hot before you start the DW. That gets the hot water in the dishwasher right at the start.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree with post 7. You are possibly using too much detergent. Reread post 7, and try one tablespoon of detergent. Adjust from there.

If you can't find your owners manual go to bosch's website and download it free and print it out. The information you seek will be in the* "adding detergent and rinse agent"*, section.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the same dishwasher and don't have that issue. Of course I don't use powder (I use dissolving blocks) but I would suggest you are not loading properly or at least placing big items right in front of the soap dispenser.


----------

